
Udacity Nano Degree? - cxrbxn
I&#x27;m interested in getting a job as a Front-End Developer... How realistic is it that I will get hired with this a nano degree from udacity?<p>Is it better to take the traditional route i.e. local community college or university?<p>Udacity courses typically take 6 months to complete whereas a community college is 9 months to 1 year. The cost is about the same Seattle Community College averages about $2k for the year and Udacity is about $1800 for the program.
======
vsee2se
I just started lambdaschool and so far it's been good. No upfront cost and
until you get a job.

